# February 25 1981 schwinn la tour



## Big Moe (Jun 22, 2020)

Just bought this from a guy for cheap. Is it worth a crap? Seems to be original except for the seat, brake pads, and tires.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 22, 2020)

Moderator,  please move to  lightweight  schwinn section,  thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2020)

Looking at the serial, I'm thinking that was made in Japan.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 23, 2020)

I know. Not worried about that. I'm going to make it a single speed. Will post some pictures of it after work today.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 23, 2020)

By the time this was built, the Japanese bikes were the equal of anybody's. If it's been taken care of, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 23, 2020)

Well, here's pictures of the le tour now.  Have to say, I'm liking it.  Might just keep it.


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2020)

Cleaned up really well. You made quick work of the single speed mods as well.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 23, 2020)

did you change the rear wheel or does that single gear go on the original?

I have a blue one like that. 1979 Le Tour II.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 23, 2020)

Actually the wheelset is off a collegiate sport I have. That I think was converted to a single speed freewheel. And I'm not done with the whole conversion yet. I have to change the crankset and gear to a 44-46t. The current 52t main, 16t rear is going to be way too much for me. And while I'm at it, new brake cables, housings and a new bottom bracket and general tuning to get it ready for riding. Oh yeah,  and brown bar tape. Then I'll be done with it.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 15, 2020)

Update on this one.  Crankset is in and bar tape waiting to be wrapped.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 19, 2020)

Pedals for the bike get here tomorrow. Using a pair of blue aluminum and carbon rock brothers. Should be good.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 29, 2020)

Well, I finished the ss conversion. Looks good.  45t main,16t rear. Not too hard to pedal, not too easy.  Just right. Being this was just a project for something to do while I wait for my new bike,  it's now for sale. New crankset, bottom bracket pedals, chain, brake cables and bar tape. 250.00 shipped anywhere in the 48. Pm me if interested.  Thanks y'all.


----------

